# How much does makeup cost?



## mtol117 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok so I'm a guy and I want to get my girl some makeup for her birthday which is coming up

How much would something like this picture cost?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 27, 2015)

A lot. I mean well into the hundreds in US currency. Possibly closer to $1000 USD.

Drugstore makeup prices vary from store to store. (And if you live in either Australia or New Zealand, the prices are egregious compared to the US, Canada, or UK.) Higher end brands have more fixed pricing.

And by "my girl", I assume you mean your girlfriend?


----------



## SandraVB79 (Dec 27, 2015)

It starts dirt cheap, and it ends somewhere in the universe.
It's as diverse as so many other things.


----------



## lumaday (Dec 28, 2015)

It would be quite a lot depending on brand.  I see some NYX products in there, those are pretty inexpensive and you can usually get a buy one get one free or half price at ULTA.  The Lorac and UD Naked palettes are $50-$60 each.  The MAC eyeshadow palettes are $85 each.  MAC lipsticks are $17 each for regular ones up to $22 for Mineralize ones.  Most 'drugstore' brand lipsticks like Maybelline or Cover Girl are $7-$15 depending on if you can find a sale.  Other higher end brand lipsticks can be up to $40 each.  Brushes can be quite expensive depending on brand...the MAC one in that photo alone is probably in the $40 range.  So I'd say that could be $1,000 worth of makeup.  It might be good to get her gift cards for MAC, Urban Decay, or Nordstrom's.  Personally I like Nordstrom's since you get free samples when you order online and they also have a points program where you get $20 back in Nordstrom Notes to use on future purchases, so if she ordered a lot she could get money back on for future items.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2015)

lumaday said:


> Other higher end brand lipsticks can be up to $40 each.



Even more than that, sometimes. There are at least a couple of Tom Ford lippies in that photo; they go for ~$52.



> Brushes can be quite expensive depending on brand...the MAC one in that photo alone is probably in the $40 range.



The 168, which is pictured, is $35. But there are other face brushes they do that cost more than that.


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 15, 2018)

I think it's cost into the hundreds in US dollars. It also depend on brand which quality brand you like.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 16, 2018)

I’d say... Just give her a Sephora gift card of $200 to get started.


----------

